# King's Land or Waikoloa Beach Resort?



## WalnutBaron (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm in the process of putting together a two-week visit to Hawaii next spring to celebrate my 30th anniversary.  We'll be finishing the trip with three nights at the new St. Regis Princeville Hotel, followed by seven nights at WPORV.  But I need some advice from you seasoned Hilton Vacation Club members: I'd like to book the first four nights of our vacation on the Big Island at either King's Club or Waikoloa Beach Resort.  

My quandary?  Which one to book?  I've read the TUG reviews on both, as well as reviews on TripAdvisor.  But I'm still confused.  Can anyone who has stayed at either (or, preferably, both) offer me some advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 6, 2009)

You can't go wrong either way. Kings Land is a little newer, but I don't think it's finished yet so there's likely to be construction.


----------



## IslandJoe (Jul 6, 2009)

By spring, King's Land pools will be open which two will be heated and a lazy river feature.  Should be lots of fun for the kids.  Kohala Suites on the other hand, uses a lot less points, so that is the trade off.


----------



## jin (Jul 6, 2009)

I've stayed at both, and I would pick Kingsland in a heartbeat, all other things being equal (i.e. if can get open season)--- The nicest rooms I've stayed in a timeshare. Ask for a room with a pool view.  Pete


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 7, 2009)

jin said:


> I've stayed at both, and I would pick Kingsland in a heartbeat, all other things being equal (i.e. if can get open season)--- The nicest rooms I've stayed in a timeshare. Ask for a room with a pool view.  Pete



One thing that's not equal is the amount of points you'll spend. Kingsland operates under the new, much higher, points scheme that HGVC has implemented with their latest properties.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 7, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> One thing that's not equal is the amount of points you'll spend. Kingsland operates under the new, much higher, points scheme that HGVC has implemented with their latest properties.



Thats right - in Waikola - less points- more days in Hawaii


----------



## jin (Jul 7, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> Thats right - in Waikola - less points- more days in Hawaii



     I agree, points wise I would not use the higher # of points to stay at Kingsland, however open season rates are the exact same for both resorts, and when I last checked readily available.


----------



## Elsie Mae (Jul 8, 2009)

If use of the pool at the Kings Land is a priority make sure to ask if Waikoloa Suites guests will have access to those pools.  
The one bedroom suites at Kings Land use around the same points as a two bedroom at Waikoloa Suites. 
If you want to really splurge for this trip I recommend the Kings Land.


----------



## amoore007 (Jul 8, 2009)

king's Land because it is new and neither is on the beach. Enjoy.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 8, 2009)

Yep...points are not an issue on this trip.  I think we'll go with Kings Land.  Thank you to everyone for your advice!


----------

